

Angry Yahoo Shareholder Confronts Bartz And Asks For Her Head (Audio Clip) - jmjerlecki
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/24/yahoo-shareholder-bartz/

======
edwardy20
So Steve Landry goes up there and insults Carol Bartz for 6 minutes...and she
gives a non-answer.

